# calling o kevin the fbe expert



## jimmyjames (Aug 15, 2013)

I came across a bunch of logs like this, some are massive, 60" diameter and solid with no rot, they do have amborsia beetle bore holes, do you think this wood would be worth a crap? I may have my csm guy go sack the big one in half too see what it looks like

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130815_121742_026_zps6af71144.jpg

Bore holes
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130815_121932_099_zps92233210.jpg

Also found some meet looking maple with super dark heartwood, almost looks like walnut its so dark, curly as all get out as well

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130815_122214_475_zpsd8cfca90.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 15, 2013)

To clarify the cut end of that box elder log in the picture is 52" across, has burls galore on it as well and shows tons of eyes on the outside


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow!! nice score! I would vote to mill it!! Plenty of wood for slabs, blanks + lots more.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

+1 on milling it. Great looking endgrain. The rest has to match, right?


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 15, 2013)

+1 on the milling too. I dont think you can go wrong with color like that and nice burls with eyes all over the tree.


----------



## Jdaschel (Aug 15, 2013)

+2 on milling it! THere is never enough FBE on this forum


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 15, 2013)

I called my friend with a csm we will be milling it into huge chunks this weekend, manegable enough in size to load on a trailer by hand. Not sure if 5 1/2" thick slabs will be manageable at 5' wide and 7' long though..... probably rip them .....


----------



## justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I called my friend with a csm we will be milling it into huge chunks this weekend, manegable enough in size to load on a trailer by hand. Not sure if 5 1/2" thick slabs will be manageable at 5' wide and 7' long though..... probably rip them .....



5-1/2" thick slabs are no problem to handle.......... in 12"x12" pieces

Gonna be some really nice wood in there. I have seen some nice Box Elder w/ Orange and it is sweet. I wonder if that is what you have here.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

Sell me an 8 foot log of the base, trimmed out? I'm serious


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 15, 2013)

That is prettier than pretty Box Elder. I will ask like Marcus. How about price of 6"x6"x3" blocks if possible?

That Maple is something I have never seen like that.

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> .... do you think this wood would be worth a crap? ....



I know it's rhetorical but I'll answer anyway. No, it is not worth a crap burn all of it you can find. I bet it's full of other defects and probably has bugs too. 

:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 16, 2013)

I would be interested in some once you start getting it down to a manageable size too. Most interested in some bowl blanks.


----------

